# Plinth Central



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Greetings all,

Well, kinda speaks for itself really - Display plinths/ stands etc for a miniature figure. Will be doing many more variations (crazy ones too). Will be building soon. 
Basic specs; W30-60mm, H20-25mm, Circular footprint.
-Hidden specs- You'll have to wait. 
Hope the pic displays properly - please let me know if it's blurred, or the text is too small etc. Hope you enjoy,

Dusty


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Will you have any made before september 27th?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

thats exactly what i was going to ask


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice set of plinths. might have to commission some from you  already got my plinths set for GD tho


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

They look really promising. I'd love to have some of those


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

LTP said:


> thats exactly what i was going to ask


I wonder why :laugh: cough gd cough


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

These look great Dusty! (sorry about the late reply but I was on holiday untill this evening).

I especially like the top 3 along the lefthand side. However of all, my favourite would have to be the top one of those 3.

Nice drawing


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

dlakertor said:


> I wonder why :laugh: cough gd cough


lol nah haha ive got my bases etc sorted for gamesday just thought they would look cool on some other projects i have lined up for september.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Sorry for late reply. We had the worst powercut ever last night and late into this afternoon. I was actually in mid pic taking when everything went dead.
And again, apology for grainy pics. But I hope they stand up well enough to pick out the contours.
Each layer (5mm) is labelled a,b, c, etc and there's a few combinations in some of the pics too. Spacer = 1.5mm roughly.
As well as combining just a couple or stacking lots, they can also be flipped giving even more possibilies! "Circles - Round n' round, Weee!"
'f' & 'g' are just cut out, nothing done as of yet. Oval shapes basically.
'k' is pretty cool, got 2 scores around the top.
'l' & 'm' were intended to be a pair as well as 'h' & 'i', but could be used individually.
The top-right pic (stack) is aiming towards the drawn designs. Lower-right slightly different. There is a final top layer yet to be done.











Thanks for the comments. 
Now to answer that question, ok 'RC' didn't quite say it was his request. This is actually a potential commission. And as long as he doesn't mind someone wanting the same one he does - I'll be molding these and mass producing these in all sorts of styles. But don't worry RC, I'm still working on that 'emblem/stampblock' -wink. Your's will still be unique.
Whether I can get it done by the 27th, I'm unsure. But as production has begun, hopefully (with luck of no power-cuts!) I'll be churning out a few more as well as some inbetween sizes etc. 
Hope it all made sense - rather sense all it hope?

Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks great Dusty, perfect size by the looks of things too 

Don't worry about it, It'd still be great to have one of these, Unique or not.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Totally agree, these look pretty darn sweet  damn it dusty if you had done these earlier i would have some sexy unique bases for my GD entry


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Sorry it's been quite a while. Been creating even more styles/variations/sizes and smoothing out everything. I know I left this topic static for a while - again apologies. But I have been working like a dog over it, getting frustrated going for perfection (in the end went laser guided). Alas I haven't taken any new pics as again just concentrating on getting it done.
But as far as update goes;
Made some molds, however my oven bubbled them (too hot). So I'm gonna have to do them again (at the same time the newer ones as well). So casting hopefully in 2 days time - Prep the mold tomorrow. 3rd day hopefully clean up the casts, take pics and upload. 4th day assemble to people's likings and upload pics. 5th day organize packing them. If all goes well, by Monday I should be able to dispatch. Well that's the idea/plan.
Dang, I wish I had instant pics to show cause I've actually got name plaques on a couple of them, and working on making some so you can slide in your own name/design. Ok after saying that - I better get the camera out promto.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Good evening/morning/twilight/dawn/dusk - what day is it?
Ok Been a heck-of-a-long day so please forgive any confusingness.
Most of today has been chores unfortunately. However I did knuckle down with what I'm about to show you. Now I know thery're not labelled, but each disc has been stamped and I'm up to letter 'V' so far. I'll have to work out/do another page-spread that shows each one more clearly and identified.
The sanding/cleaning is taking longer than I expected and as casts are done in batches - there's loads to clean up. So again please forgive any rough areas in the pics - I'll sort them out in due time.
At least I'm now at a point where I can play around with the combinations. I was having a huge headache calibrating my tools and my eyes. Anyway on to pics....
























I hope the name plaque is clear enough to see. It's been masked in the middle covering a name behind clear plastic. So unfortunately it'll have to remain until the thing is painted. But by next pic-post you should hopefully see it in all/most of it's glory. I guess that's about it for now. Oh still making even more on the side, calling them 'wrap-arounds' and 'common-shapes (where particular discs suit each other like 'B' and 'C')'.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys
Here's an update to give you an idea of where we're at:
*"D"*








*"J"*








*"P"*








*"R"*








*"S"*








*"Topper"*








*"NFC"*








*"2nd Topper (I+Spacer)"*








*"Bunches/Combinations"*

















Ok, back to it. Catch ya later,
Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Sorry it's been a while. Here's the update:








As you can see, you can display more than models - 101 uses! Oh and I thought I'd include the other commission (two birds, one stone - bom boom lol).

Here's a 20cm biggie. It's in 2 parts, about 3cm high together. These models are well old now, but at least you get to see my old skool painting!









All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, very cool stuff you got there. If only I had models worthy enough to sit upon one of those!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for this bump but haven't checked this in a while and just have to say, looking awesome Dusty and nice to see my name now 

These are really coming along well!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Long story. Basically I never stopped working on these. New materials/tools/designs/mentality, remoulded and new casts. Before I was having nightmare problems with airbubbles and things coming out skew (sloping) and I wasn't planning on sanding every one 90 degree flat or fill in all the holes.
Anyway here they are! 

RC Plinth 60cm:









Flip (F)Plinth 55cm:









Large Plinth 90cm:









Their uses are growing. And being flipable, twice the fun!
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome stuff as usual Dusty  

Coming along very nicely.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Red. As always Dusty your work looks awesome, you certainly are one talented bloke  coming along real nicely now, keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys.
Just hope people find them versatile and not riddled with airbubbles. Some of the moulds are unqiue to avoid the undercuts and avoid having the mould line vertically slice through the plinth (making it harder to remove from undercut areas later). However this method is what has been giving me such air problems as it's a bit 'hit &miss'.
Anyway picy time....
Got enough plinths here to cover a terrain board probably. Maybe I'll stack them all up and make Plinth Mountain and see how tall it is.








Combinations (note which are used and which way round to give you a sense of variations):

















Now for a little additional attachment:








And this will keep me safe from Ladydust's new trooper:









All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

My plinths turned up yesterday and today I have been working on them a little (just a bit of paint) and seeing what variations I can make.

Dusty has done a brilliant job on these plinths. There are absolutely zero air bubbles in the ones I've recieved and the quality is perfect.

I'm going to post a fair few pictures now to show what I've done with them.

*RCBasePlinth (40mm)*


















*LargePlinth (60mm and 40mm)*


























*SmallPlinth (25-30mm)*



















Now for some combined plinths, these are all stackable and flippable as Dusty has already said.

*LargePlinth with Upside-down SmallPlinth*


























*LargePlinth with Upside-down SmallPlinth and RCBasePlinth*


















*LargePlinth with RCBasePlinth*










*RCBasePlinth with SmallPlinth*










*LargePlinth with SmallPlinth*










*LargePlinth with RCBasePlinth with SmallPlinth*











All in all some great quality bases that look nice and would be worth every penny. They can be painted any colour you want, I just decided to paint mine black as it matches my style of basing and I prefer the look.

The 60mm plinth is perfect for Dreadnoughts and other 60mm based miniatures but I didn't have any with me when taking these pictures.

@Dusty - if there's anything more you were looking for in my feedback let me know and I'll do as much as I can to help you out, but I really couldn't find anything wrong with these. +rep to you for taking the time to do this and for doing such a fine job with it.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you like them Red and already playing around with them . 
Generally the feedback I was after was: Condition of package and the coloured casts (F Plith & Tree stump). Just wondering if colouring the casts if worthwhile or not. Cheers!
All the best,
Dusty

And remember that name plate is 3x25mm - So you can plan out your font/name before applying it.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

wow this thread is kinda clunky lol

Olla,
Another quick paint example:








But the main bit I wanted to show you guys is this:
























It's the cover from the front of a PC - The spare CD bay. All that's done is given it a strip around the sides to give it a little extra height. Then added on some corner parts and a name plate. 
Quickish & easyish to do, something everyone can have a try at!
Toodles,
-Dusty


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Painted example + Plinth suitable for rhinos.








New block plinths (might need redoing just for argument sake - bit of a tight fit). 
30mm Plug with 25mm recess.








40/42mm Plug with 25mm & 30mm recess








Stacked
















Update:
3 blank sets are being machined for the offical plinth sets which will be moulded - Then these things can be pumped out better.
Additional inbetween sizes are also being done.
Block styles are coming out as well as capsules.

Cheers


----------

